# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  T3 Berlin Chemie Germany

## ItalianMuscle27

T3 Berlin Chemie Germany.. :7up:  but made for Russian market, hence the writing.

Manufacturer : Berlin - Chemie Menarini (Germany)

Name : TRIYODTIRONIN 50

Substance : Liothyrosine Sodium @ 50mcg/tab

Container: 60 tabs per box.

----------


## Seajackal

Bro it's hard to believe that this one is made in Germany since there's Russian
letters in the box instead of German. Auf Wiedersehen!  :Wink:

----------


## scriptfactory

> Bro it's hard to believe that this one is made in Germany since there's Russian
> letters in the box instead of German. Auf Wiedersehen!


I think he meant, T3 Berlin Chemie/Menarini Russia. I had some of the same ones and they sucked. The T3's from Turkey are much better.




> Berlin-Chemie/Menarini Pharma GmbH 
> Representation Office 
> ul. ********** 31, *******, 
> 3 floor 
> ****** Moscow


Edit: Thanks for the hint, Script! Sorry I don't want any address posted away.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Sorry, I meant to say they are made in Germany for Russian market. Scriptfactory, these are very high quality, my friends and many others will agree they are top notch!

----------


## MichaelCC

agree with SJ - hard to believe it's made in Germany for Russian market. I mean it's imposible - prices in germany are so high, that noone can buy this product in Rusia, because then have same active substance in Russia for about 1% or less of this German price. There is very big difference between these 2 countris in their own living standard. That's my opinion. It' doesn't make sense to me. I can imagine, it's made in Russia for German market, but in this case why all texts are in Azbuka ?

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> I think he meant, T3 Berlin Chemie/Menarini Russia. I had some of the same ones and they sucked. The T3's from Turkey are much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Thanks for the hint, Script! Sorry I don't want any address posted away.




As a member of the GERMAN Association of Research-Based Pharmaceutical Companies, BERLIN-CHEMIE AG stands for innovation. The aim of our research is to help sick people and to give them more quality of life. Research and Development at BERLIN-CHEMIE AG is part of MENARINI Research. 
Within the MENARINI GROUP, Berlin-Chemie R&D specialises in preclinical and clinical tasks, but also oversees the conduct of clinical trials. 

It's in Berlin according with the map... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Here is pic of the location.. Hope this was ok, Sea! Sorry we don't want to
give hints on this too...

----------


## MadRussian

> agree with SJ - hard to believe it's made in Germany for Russian market. I mean it's imposible - prices in germany are so high, that noone can buy this product in Rusia, because then have same active substance in Russia for about 1% or less of this German price. There is very big difference between these 2 countris in their own living standard. That's my opinion. It' doesn't make sense to me. I can imagine, it's made in Russia for German market, but in this case why all texts are in Azbuka ?


They are real. You can buy them in Russia for $*. You know Azbuka so you can read

HAD TO TAKE THE ADDY OFF.


Sorry, for the link but nobody will be able to buy drugs from Russia through Internet because a parcel will be seized by Russian Customs

Yeah but what about the Russian guys who read this site?

----------


## Seajackal

Could someone read the product name for me I want to have its name posted
up at the first post. Thanks!

----------


## MichaelCC

It's OK "Madrusian", I never told it's fake or somethingl like that, I just was very surprised, becasue I cannot imagine German comapy can sold something with profit on the Russian market. It's still unbelievable for me  :Smilie:  but thanx for your infos bro.
SJ - on the package there is written (from the top to bottom, line by line):
TRIYODTIRONIN 50 BERLIN CHEMI
Active substance - LIOTIRONIN
60 tablets
thyroid glands hormone
BERLIN - CHEMIE
MENARINNI

----------


## Seajackal

Spaciba Big Mike!  :Wink:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> agree with SJ - hard to believe it's made in Germany for Russian market. I mean it's imposible - prices in germany are so high, that noone can buy this product in Rusia, because then have same active substance in Russia for about 1% or less of this German price. There is very big difference between these 2 countris in their own living standard. That's my opinion. It' doesn't make sense to me. I can imagine, it's made in Russia for German market, but in this case why all texts are in Azbuka ?


Dont know why this is so hard to believe. Ill give you another example, Omnadrens in the Blue box /w russian writing, are made in poland for Russian market.

----------


## MichaelCC

> Dont know why this is so hard to believe. Ill give you another example, Omnadrens in the Blue box /w russian writing, are made in poland for Russian market.


Poland-Russia AS bussiness cooperation is more acceptable for me, becasue there are no so big differences in living standard and prices between these countries, but German-Russia cooperation is acceptable for me only in the case of Export from Russia to Germany - reversed way is still hard to believed. But - everything is possible in these hard times  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

Yeah the difference between the economy of both countries can be a shock but
what people won't do to get a little more swolen even over Russia (haha remember
one Russian member that posted that Russian now aren't using steroids but
drinking their own semen?)  :LOL:

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

just got me some of these babies, any recent feedback from members?

----------

